# Help!!!



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

from the 24-27 of october im working in a local rare breeds farm which has a trailer ride and forest walk and stuff. but i need help to create a cheap yet effective costume (i like the idea of using stilts but there tooo dear) and i need to get latex to stick on my face for 3 hours for all nights. Any Ideas ?!? thanks in advanced


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Are you applying a prosthetic to your face?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

zombie is cheap, and effective if done right.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i have latex so i can make my own but im really not sure what to go as also i'd like something so that i can make my own costume aswell.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

go as Santa Clause that will throw people off guard.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

well which area will you be in? in the farm area you could be kinda like a Leather face or insane butcher/farmer (always scares me!)
or if in the forest you could create a forest dwelling beast, possible a mutated boar man with a cloak and a axe *smile* you did say you could make the latex for your face right? so the possiblities are endless, watch some scary movies and something will come to mind.. Zombies are always good any setting and fairly easy to do.

Good luck, let us know what you decide on.


----------



## glamgurl36 (Oct 2, 2007)

HibLaGrande said:


> go as Santa Clause that will throw people off guard.


love this idea....hahah or mrs. clause haha...easter bunny would be pretty scary actually


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

glamgurl36 said:


> love this idea....hahah or mrs. clause haha...easter bunny would be pretty scary actually


Purple Easter bunny with a metallic skull face and big teeth.

"28 days... 6 hours... 42 minutes.........."


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

19 Days To Go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

